# Unbelievable But True



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Unbelievable But True


This is unbelievable, but true! 

Can you imagine working for a company that has a little more than 600 employees and has the following employee statistics ? 

29 have been accused of spouse abuse 

7 have been arrested for fraud 

9 have been accused of writing bad cheques 

17 have directly or indirectly bankrupted at least 2 businesses 

3 have done time for assault 

71 cannot get a credit card due to bad credit 

14 have been arrested on drug-related charges 

8 have been arrested for shoplifting

21 are currently defendants in lawsuits 

84 have been arrested for drink driving in the last year 

Which organisation is this ? 

It's the 635 members of the House of Commons, the same group that cranks out hundreds of new laws each year designed to keep the rest of us inline. 

And just to top all that they probably have the best 'corporate' pension scheme in the country!! 
If you agree that this is an appalling state of affairs, please pass it on to everyone you know. It's time to stand up to this lot !


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

84 arrested for drink driving in the last year alone? That equates to about 1 every 4 days. I thought I might have remembered the odd one or two out of that lot but I think you've got me beat there.

Can you name any of them?

JohnW


----------



## bigx (May 16, 2005)

Hi
xxx have been arrested
xxx have been accused
xxx are contesting charges in court


You dont say how many have been found innocent.or more importantly how many were found guilty.
Yours Bigx.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

This is indeed unbelievable. I'd be interested to know what evidence you have that has convinced you it is true.


Chris


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Apart from the 3 who have done time, you don't have much of a story, do you?


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

3 have done time for assault 

I have it from a good source (some one high up in the police) that this was for a "Gassing" in the house of Lords, the entire chamber was found to be unconscious. 8O :wink: 

Charlie


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

aultymer said:


> Apart from the 3 who have done time, you don't have much of a story, do you?


Especially as the whole thing is a hoax and has been exposed on MHF lots of times before.

Originally it referred to the US government but it was a hoax even then

Why oh why do people post this unsubstantiated rubbish :shock:


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Move it to Jokes & Trivia cos that's what it is........ 8) 8)


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Of course it is a Hoax. Our Honourable Home Secretary( Jacqui from the typing pool) got her mate "Quickie" to check it out, and of course he found, there was" no case to answer ". It was probably a scurrilous ploy by the BNP to udermine and besmirch the good name of this house. Next thing you know they will be saying that we fiddle our allowances. So now all you Guardinistas can relax Cheers must go and get a biggar worm.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> Cheers must go and get a biggar worm.


Like the kind that would post an unchecked story. eg, the first post in this thread?

Oh, by the way, no need to go all the way to Biggar to find a bigger worm.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi When I first added this post I was attacked by the Guardinistas for printing this rubbish about their beloved Leaders. IT's ALL GONE QUIET OVER THERE!!!!


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

foll-de-roll said:


> Hi When I first added this post I was attacked by the Guardinistas for printing this rubbish about their beloved Leaders. IT's ALL GONE QUIET OVER THERE!!!!


Attacked by the Guardinistas?

Their beloved Leaders?

Having re-read the thread I don't see either an attack on you, or anyone particularly speaking up for their 'Leaders'. I see members pointing out that the content of your post is not true and then, when you claim to be aware of this, wondering why it was posted.

IT's ALL GONE QUIET OVER THERE!!!!!

Although there are notable exceptions it seems to me that the usual pattern of 'political discussion' on here is that a small number of individuals with right wing views and/or who like to have a rant put up a provocative post. Like-minded people join in with variations on the theme and there is an occasional challenge from someone who is prepared to put up with being labelled and dismissed as 'the PC Brigade'.

It isn't often, it seems, that those doing the challenging attempt to start these discussions. For myself, any analysis and views I might have, on for instance, the abuse of MPs expenses, its implications and potential solutions, are formed gradually as befits the complexity of the situation. They are also developed and shared in discussion with those who, whether they agree with me or not, respect my views and don't seek to willfully misunderstand or score points.

Chris


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

WOOOOHA, Sounds like a raw nerve has been struck!!!! Whiter than white, dont make me laugh. This is our most corrupt Parliament in recent History. Now we need to sort out (leave) Europe. Andy


----------

